# For those who shave their legs



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

May be a stupid ? but for those who shave their legs. Do you use a razor, a beard buzzer, or a head buzzer? Which is easiest to do and to maintain?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I use my beard trimmer on the number 1 setting. I cannot shave completely, not for me. It still looks good, massages well and cleans well after a crash.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Use an electric to trim it down the first time. Then go to work with a ladies razor, preferably a Venus. I have had better luck using conditioner as a shave medium than foam or gel.

Smooth as a baby's butt.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

RyanM said:


> for those who shave their legs. Do you use a razor, a beard buzzer, or a head buzzer? Which is easiest to do and to maintain?












Designed for legs. Works well. Easy-peasy.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I seem to get razor burn and other irritation fairly easily. To keep it to a minimum, everything above the tan line gets the edger attachment on my bear trimmer, below is wet shave. And add me to the Venus camp.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Just Wax


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I just use a grooming buzzer. It doesn't give me the "silky smooth" look the ladies demand of their gams, but I'm a dude and it's good enough. 

Looks clean, feels rough.

Whatever.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't believe that people are actually serious that this helps!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> I seem to get razor burn and other irritation fairly easily. To keep it to a minimum, everything above the tan line gets the edger attachment on my bear trimmer, below is wet shave. And add me to the Venus camp.


Neutrogena makes some anti-razor burn lotion that seems to work very well if you're sensitive to razor burn/ingrown hair.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Razor. The first time I used a head buzzer to get rid of the crazy long hair.


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

another Venus user
regular bar soap works better tan shave cream or gels


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The only thing that it helps, is after a crash, you don't have hundreds of hairs mixed in the healing process.
If you're racing without crashing....You ain't really racing.
Why do you think that they shave you before surgery??

Everything else is secondary.

The main reason the racers shave their legs, is to let other racers know that they are in the "club"
When a "hairy" guy shows up, everybody thinks..."Look out for this wanker, he'll probably crash, right in front of me".

Non-racers do it to make themselves look like they are "serious".


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't shave my legs ,My wife shaves them for me, she can get pretty worked up doing the dirty deed . she uses her girly razor.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

Mach III baby!!! 

It works for my face, it works for my head and it works for my legs too. I use Edge Gel Sensitive. 

I just got back on the bike after 15+ years ( iwas a Cat 2 racer back in "the day" and did a short time at the OTC) but as soon as I started riding again I started shaving again. I didn't do it so *I* could look like I'm in the club... I did it because spandex shorts and hairy legs looks completely and utterly REDICULOUS. Hairy legs on a bike makes you look fat, sloppy and novice.... sorry but that's the way I feel about it LOL =)


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The hair on my legs (and elsewhere) all fell out when I was very ill and undergoing treatment a few years ago. I'm so happy it's grown back- it reminds me I'm well again. So far doesn't bother me when riding, but I'm not a racer, just a cicloturista.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Strip & rip, baby. It ain't just for tires...


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Love Commander said:


> I seem to get razor burn and other irritation fairly easily. To keep it to a minimum, everything above the tan line gets the edger attachment on my bear trimmer, below is wet shave.


^ This.

Also, wet shaving in the bath or after a long hot shower softens the stubble up nicely.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Best reason why cyclist save legs. 

Because it's just what you do..............................

So with that in mind, I take my down with the electric razor. It's not baby smooth, but with my freckles, you can't really tell. 

How about the arms? You guys take those down as well? Under normal conditions my arms are hairer then my legs. And the back, well, think God I have a cool wife.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The only thing that it helps, is after a crash, you don't have hundreds of hairs mixed in the healing process.
> If you're racing without crashing....You ain't really racing.
> Why do you think that they shave you before surgery??
> 
> Everything else is secondary.


Wrong. The primary reason to shave your legs is it's sexy. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> I can't believe that people are actually serious that this helps!


I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Fredke said:


> Wrong. The primary reason to shave your legs is it's sexy. Everything else is secondary.



^This

And............for those of us that MTB a lot, it's a ton easier to towel off all that mud and dirt. Also one less thing for ticks to get tangled in.


----------



## KINBOY (Oct 8, 2007)

88 rex said:


> ^This
> 
> And............for those of us that MTB a lot, it's a ton easier to towel off all that mud and dirt. Also one less thing for ticks to get tangled in.


Actually, for MTB its tic's, ever have one? It sucks! No hair=lower chance of them grabbing on. 

And it looks better, and you are in the club....my wife loves it!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Great answers! I thought it was a waste of time. Now I'm sure it is.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I have had better luck using conditioner as a shave medium than foam or gel.


Observed Rolf Aldag using conditioner in _Höllentour_. After your endorsement I have no choice but to try.

Waxing is not wise.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I use the bar of soup and quatro blade for a smooth feel.....thats lasts maybe a day! lol


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was using a #1 attachment up until 2 days ago, I took the plunge and shaved em down with a 4 or 5 blade gillette razor....that was sunday, used shaving creame while a hot shower was going and they came out perfectly smooth. 
After 2 days at work, a ride yesterday and another planned for tonight, I can say that I see/feel pros and cons to this: felt better when out on the bike with the wind on my legs, nice to see the muscle definition, but i'm not digging how beat up my shins look after years of MTB and road, they're pretty battered and scarred. Also, noticing that when wearing dress pants, I can feel my legs sweating throughout the day; something I never noticed with hair!


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

It feels like having AC on your legs vs. having the hair. 

And my wife digs it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Quatro Titanium blades and gillete foam.. Right after I finish washing. Never had a problem.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Use an electric to trim it down the first time. Then go to work with a ladies razor, preferably a Venus. I have had better luck using conditioner as a shave medium than foam or gel.
> 
> Smooth as a baby's butt.


all of this- and sometimes if i am lazy and dont want to deal with the trimmer if it has been awhile, just Nair the sh!t. stuff is magic


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> Great answers! I thought it was a waste of time. Now I'm sure it is.


Great answer! I thought you were a waste of time. Now I'm sure you are.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

thedago said:


> all of this- and sometimes if i am lazy and dont want to deal with the trimmer if it has been awhile, just Nair the sh!t. stuff is magic


The one time I tried the Nair, it really didn't agree with the skin. I'm staying away from that stuff from now on...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> The one time I tried the Nair, it really didn't agree with the skin. I'm staying away from that stuff from now on...


pretty much. 
took the skin, left the hair.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

same as my face. if its been a little too long, good ol' mach III. if its only been a couple days, waterproof electric razor nice and quick. always just use thin layer of shampoo for slickness, no shave specific stuff. 

as to the naysayer, why would a group of people do something that the rest of society thinks is silly if we didn't have a good reason. as said, if you ride hard, you'll probably crash. when you do, your road rash will be less and easier to care for if shaved. also the ticks/MTB idea makes excellent sense.


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

This:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0037HP9OA


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

sgt said:


> This:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0037HP9OA


+1 - that's a nice unit.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

aaric said:


> +1 - that's a nice unit.


That's what she said...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> I can't believe that people are actually serious that this helps!


It really helps after a wreck. My first two big wrecks were with unshaven legs and I wanted to throw up and faint when the bandages were being taken off every morning. My next and last big wreck was with shaved legs and the bandages came off so much easier. The minute I stop shaving my legs, I'm sure I'll have my 4th big wreck.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It also makes sunscreen easier to apply if it's not being smeared through dense undergrowth.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

Straight razor and a shot of whisky, dammit!

Actually use a BodyGroom, mostly. razor and shave soap (applied with a brush, of course) on lower legs.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

j.carney.tx said:


> Straight razor and a shot of whisky, dammit!


Naaah, pluck 'em out one by one with tweezers...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the ONLY way to shave is in the shower. 

I wait until the end of the shower, soap up the stubble and whack it down.

a liberal splash of unscented witch hazel keeps the razor burn in check.

looks good, feels good.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> It also makes sunscreen easier to apply if it's not being smeared through dense undergrowth.


This.

And, the massages from the wife afterwards are MUCH more pleasant.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Razor. Works just fine for me just so long as I take it slow. Being too rough can sometimes be un-pleasurable.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

waldo425 said:


> Works just fine for me just so long as I take it slow. Being too rough can sometimes be un-pleasurable.


c()de? That is teh hawtness!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I shave my legs the same way I shave my face. I just stand under the running water in the shower and shave, though it can be done in the tub as well, though that creates its own problems. A little bit of lotion post shower and it's all good.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Mach III baby!!!
> 
> It works for my face, it works for my head and it works for my legs too. I use Edge Gel Sensitive.
> 
> I just got back on the bike after 15+ years ( iwas a Cat 2 racer back in "the day" and did a short time at the OTC) but as soon as I started riding again I started shaving again. I didn't do it so *I* could look like I'm in the club... I did it because spandex shorts and hairy legs looks completely and utterly REDICULOUS. Hairy legs on a bike makes you look fat, sloppy and novice.... sorry but that's the way I feel about it LOL =)


Shaving also makes people bad speller's.......


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems like whenever I ride in a group with riders with shaved legs, I get dropped. If I shave my legs will I be able to keep up? ;-)


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

looigi said:


> Seems like whenever I ride in a group with riders with shaved legs, I get dropped. If I shave my legs will I be able to keep up? ;-)


Put it another way: they'll be in less of a hurry to get away from the Bike Yeti... :thumbsup:


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

edwin headwind said:


> Shaving also makes people bad speller*'*s.......


Just as correcting the spelling errors of others reveals the poor grammarians in the crowd. That said, your error could also be considered one of spelling.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shower usually with Venus for me. If I forget to shave the wife is sure to remind me when we get in bed! I have shaved for many years and the current GF wouldn't have it any other way. She talked me in to shaving the arms and man-scaping the rest of it!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure why but I have been thinking about shaving my legs as well. I am a recreational rider. Do about 10-15 miles in the morning on the weekdays and then 20-25 on the weekends. HHHmmmmmm.....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

smoothie7 said:


> I'm not sure why but I have been thinking about shaving my legs as well. I am a recreational rider.


If you're on the fence, the feeling of sweat on shaven legs when wearing trousers is something to bear in mind. Also, the hair does seem to grow back thicker.

Against that, it does look better when wearing cycling shorts.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're on the fence, shave one leg and keep the other au naturel.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> If you're on the fence, shave one leg and keep the other au naturel.


I thought it was "shave everything above the tan lines, leave it hairy below?"


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I always use the Fusion ProGlide. 
The "blue" ones always work better than the "pink" ones.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Non-racers do it to make themselves look like they are "serious".


Or because perhaps they ride a lot and realize how much it sucked to get grit, hair and skin mixed up in a bloody mess....


----------



## GonRidin (Nov 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets waxed? The drunken of my arms comes back way to fast and looks dumb if I don't shave it everyday. Waxing keeps it nice and smooth for at least a week. I get the legs waxed only because I get the arms waxed.


----------



## GonRidin (Nov 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who gets waxed? The stuble on my arms comes back way to fast and looks dumb if I don't shave it everyday. Waxing keeps it nice and smooth for at least a week. I get the legs waxed only because I get the arms waxed.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

What do people do above the shorts/tan line? Leave it bushy, trim it but not bic it? How high up?


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

I shave everything I can reach from the waist down.

I have a couple buddies that just shave what is visible, and I think it's just lazy and terrible.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

I can reach every thing from the waist down , But why


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Shaved mine for the first time this week. Trimmed first with the clippers I use on my head then wet shaved with the same razor I use on my face. Nice and smooth. I like the way they look. My wife did call me gay though...


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

Pharmerbob said:


> My wife did call me gay though...


Did she at least qualify that with "NTTAWWT"?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

J T said:


> Did she at least qualify that with "NTTAWWT"?



WinnaR!!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Shaved for years and, about 8 years ago, started waxing. Lasts longer AND...the salon is a great place to chat up the girls!!!


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

rward325 said:


> Shower usually with Venus for me. If I forget to shave the wife is sure to remind me when we get in bed! I have shaved for many years and the current GF wouldn't have it any other way. She talked me in to shaving the arms and man-scaping the rest of it!



so you have both a wife and a girl friend? Don't you find that dangerous?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

jarbiker said:


> so you have both a wife and a girl friend? Don't you find that dangerous?


She is my Girlfriend of 7 years. We refer to each other as husband and wife in many circles because it is easier.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> WinnaR!!


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

J T said:


> Did she at least qualify that with "NTTAWWT"?



No, she did not. She said don't do it again. Actually, I think she is just jealous because mine are smoother than hers. NTTAWWT

Rob


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm a pretty hairy dude (Italian/mediterranean) and I've been manscaping for 30+ years.
My fur coat is thick enough that if I were to use a razor, I'd have to replace it after each use.
For the last 20+ years I've been using a Norelco electric shaver. I always have 2 on call; 1 just for my face and the other for everything south. I replace them once a year. Works for me.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok - figured since I now have a road bike... I'd give the shaving legs thing a try... So far... I hate to admit this... But like it! 

Felt real good while riding. I didn't notice it much wearing shorts yesterday but putting on pants this am felt quite weird lol. I'll get used to it.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

rhauft said:


> I'm a pretty hairy dude (Italian/mediterranean) and I've been manscaping for 30+ years.
> My fur coat is thick enough that if I were to use a razor, I'd have to replace it after each use.
> For the last 20+ years I've been using a Norelco electric shaver. I always have 2 on call; 1 just for my face and the other for everything south. I replace them once a year. Works for me.


You are Filippo Pozzato and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> You are Filippo Pozzato and I claim my five pounds.


Sorry quatarbhoy, no cigar. Compared to Pozzato, I'm a Wookie.
My wife refers to it as my "deforestation process".
Ask a Wookie


----------

